# Man pushed into oncoming freight train at San Diego Old Town station



## BCL (Jan 2, 2022)

These two articles seem to differ in whether it started with an argument.









Man dies after being pushed into path of oncoming train


SAN DIEGO (AP) — A man was killed after being pushed into the path of an oncoming freight train in San Diego on Saturday, police said. Witnesses said the victim was fighting on a train platform with another man who shoved him onto the tracks at the Old Town Transit Center shortly after 6 a.m...




apnews.com












Man pushed into oncoming train, killed in Old Town


The victim had exited a trolley with the assailant before being shoved, apparently without provocation, police say




www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 2, 2022)

Interesting differences in reporting. 
_The victim struck the side of the passing train_ vs _pushed into the path of an oncoming freight train_
And
_the victim was fighting on a train platform with another man who shoved him onto the tracks_ vs _pushed the victim into an oncoming train, apparently without provocation_


----------



## BCL (Jan 2, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> Interesting differences in reporting.
> _The victim struck the side of the passing train_ vs _pushed into the path of an oncoming freight train_
> And
> _the victim was fighting on a train platform with another man who shoved him onto the tracks_ vs _pushed the victim into an oncoming train, apparently without provocation_



It's really bizarre because the AP article claims that it got the story about the argument from the San Diego Union-Tribune article.


----------



## trainman74 (Jan 2, 2022)

BCL said:


> It's really bizarre because the AP article claims that it got the story about the argument from the San Diego Union-Tribune article.



The AP might have based it on an earlier version of the story, with the U-T updating theirs when new information came to light.


----------



## Alice (Jan 2, 2022)

trainman74 said:


> The AP might have based it on an earlier version of the story, with the U-T updating theirs when new information came to light.


And in fact the U-T says at the bottom of the story:

*Updates
12:36 p.m. Jan. 1, 2022: *This story has been updated with details of the circumstances leading up to the incident and how the assailant fled.


----------



## Ziv (Jan 3, 2022)

Maybe the San Diego UT removed that part of the article after their legal team warned them it was opening them up for legal issues? 


BCL said:


> It's really bizarre because the AP article claims that it got the story about the argument from the San Diego Union-Tribune article.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 3, 2022)

trainman74 said:


> The AP might have based it on an earlier version of the story, with the U-T updating theirs when new information came to light.


Looking at other true crime cases often there is a disconnect in understanding between a streetwise witness and a college educated reporter. After the police interview potential witnesses the reporter may request updates or corrections, at which time the police can often do a better job of translating slang into more formal English.



Ziv said:


> Maybe the San Diego UT removed that part of the article after their legal team warned them it was opening them up for legal issues?


What legal issues? I saw no personally identifiable information about the victim or suspect and nothing in either report looked legally risky to me. If you want an example of negligent reporting that resulted in actual legal problems I recommend the Dominion lawsuits.


----------

